# Milwaukee PBS finally converts to digital



## GaryPotter (Apr 12, 2008)

Took them long enough. Milwaukee PBS will finally be converting their main schedules to digital on Sept. 1. Not surprising, PBS HD will be integrated with channel 10's main schedule on channel 10.1. Channel 10's current digital sub-channels will be moved to channel 36. Bad news for those of you with kids: PBS Kids channel will be dropped to make room for channel 36's main schedule.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

My local PBS station (WITF-33.1) is supposedly doing something similar this fall.. combining their local feed with the PBS HD feed into one digital channel. WITF actually went digital a long time ago.. the 1st station in PA to go digital and HD.


----------



## GaryPotter (Apr 12, 2008)

n3ntj said:


> My local PBS station (WITF-33.1) is supposedly doing something similar this fall.. combining their local feed with the PBS HD feed into one digital channel. WITF actually went digital a long time ago.. the 1st station in PA to go digital and HD.


I believe it has something to do with the station's transmitting equipment. For most smaller PBS station they can only receive PBS HD from a satellite. Combining PBS HD programs with standard ones, however, require more advanced equipment that allows you to mix shows up.


----------



## derick (Sep 7, 2008)

GaryPotter said:


> Took them long enough. Milwaukee PBS will finally be converting their main schedules to digital on Sept. 1. Not surprising, PBS HD will be integrated with channel 10's main schedule on channel 10.1. Channel 10's current digital sub-channels will be moved to channel 36. Bad news for those of you with kids: PBS Kids channel will be dropped to make room for channel 36's main schedule.


My kids Like the PBS channel. that is the bad news for us.


----------

